# Greencard through work or marriage



## Blackwell (May 14, 2015)

Hi all!

So I have a H1B Visa through my employer in the US, i've been with them almost 4.5 years and am living in the US right now. 
I am a UK Citizen. My H1B ends late 2016, I do not have a current visa in my passport, my passport expires in the middle of 2016.

My Receipt for my Greencard filing through my employer was received April 10, 2015.
My Priority Date is June 11, 2014
My Classification is 203 B2 ADV DEGREE-EXC ABILITY
It is at the Nebraska Service Center

I have so far got the receipt notices and am waiting a biometrics appointment.

I am getting married to a US Citizen on June 5th, 2015.

My lawyer is at the same law firm that my company instructed, my company is covering all my fees.

My lawyer seems to think it best to carry on with the current classification using employment, rather than switching to my upcoming marriage status.

I have a potential business trip coming up to the UK in late July, where I am currently assuming that I will just have to get a new Visa in my passport when I am there. I have no other international travel plans, only domestic. I have only just told my lawyer this and am waiting a response.

My lawyer gave me a vague timeline of being finished in 6-10 months, not sure if I should trust that. I don't quite understand what the USCIS site means :
I-485 says November 16, 2014 (What does this mean???)
I-765 says 3 months
I-131 says 3 months
I-140 says 4 months

I'd like to have my greencard before the end of the year, the filing took forever as my company dragged their feet, the lawyers failed to communicate at one point (wrong email address!), though of course i'm very grateful to them. It really should have been ready to file last November. What i want is stability, security and knowing that I can travel without problems and be able to switch jobs should I have a reason/need to - I love my company but you never know.

Looking for comments, thoughts (stick with employment vs marriage), guesstimates on timeline.

Many thanks!!


----------

